# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  [Hỏi] Cần tìm chỗ học lập trình Flash từ cơ bản đến nâng cao

## seobookin

mi2nh đang tập tành thiết kế website, ai biết chỗ nào dạy lập trình flash từ cơ bản thì chỉ giùm mình nhé! thanks nhiều nhắm! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## damynghebaoan

> mi2nh đang tập tành thiết kế website, ai biết chỗ nào dạy lập trình flash từ cơ bản thì chỉ giùm mình nhé! thanks nhiều nhắm! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


you ở đâu mới giới thiệu chứ.
thiết kế web nhẹ nhàng hơn lập trình web mà bạn.
flash thì có phần mềm hỗ trợ làm mà.
you lên google serch là có hết mà.tìm ít tài liệu nữa là ok rồi.:-?

----------


## leanhseomxh

*tự học là chính, nhưng cần có ng hướng dẫn*




> mi2nh đang tập tành thiết kế website, ai biết chỗ nào dạy lập trình flash từ cơ bản thì chỉ giùm mình nhé! thanks nhiều nhắm! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


 học ở dpi cũng chất lượng đó bạn à. địa chỉ chính xác thì mình không nhớ, nhưng nó nằm ở đường pasteur, bạn mất công đi qua đó ngắm coi nhé. bạn cũng thử hỏi xem ở fpt họ có dạy không, hình như có khoá chuyên làm media thì phải.

----------


## mypham

nếu bạn ở hn muốn học flash thì có thể tham khảo linh sau:
http://flash24h.com/2011/05/31/ha-noi-hoc-flash-o-dau/

----------


## zinzu2611

> mi2nh đang tập tành thiết kế website, ai biết chỗ nào dạy lập trình flash từ cơ bản thì chỉ giùm mình nhé! thanks nhiều nhắm! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


 nếu b ở hn thì 1 địa chỉ ch0 b tham khảo naz..z0n0tek 22 thụy khuê..hjhj http://zonotek.vn

----------


## tranglee899

bựn đang ở đâu thía? flash từ cơ bản tới nâng cao thì cũng dễ tìm thui. 
ở hà nội có nhiều lém!^^ arean, aptech, zonotek...:botay: uy tín đó

----------


## thanhtungbooking

tới học cùng miềng đi, cho zui! hi. zonotek na [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## devico

> mi2nh đang tập tành thiết kế website, ai biết chỗ nào dạy lập trình flash từ cơ bản thì chỉ giùm mình nhé! thanks nhiều nhắm! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


bạn ở hà nội ko, tớ biết 2 nơi, arean.vn và zonotek.vn

----------


## akzhoan

mình biết trung tâm zonotek đào tạo cái này. các bạn tham khảo thử xem

----------

